# Blue Gourami Tankmates



## Canadian Fish (Feb 12, 2012)

I am cycling a 55 gallon tank. Eventually I would like to have 3 variations of the Blue Gourami (Maybe Blue, Opaline, and Three-Spot). I assume I should get one male and two females.

Can the following co-exist peacefully with the Gourami?

Western (Australian) Rainbowfish, Rosy Barb, Penguin Tetra, Bleeding Heart Tetra, and pictus catfish.

I know I can't fit them all, but if they're compatible I'd like to keep 3 pictus and 5 or so of the barbs and/or tetras. 

Thanks!


----------



## Lori (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a pair of blue gouramis (3 spot) and they are very peaceful and very shy (I have had them nearing 4 years). Recent additions are a pair of flame gouramis, and honey gouramis. They are all living together peacefully. I have tetras, barbs, a few live-bearers too. Right now we are battling camallanus worms - so I am really hoping everyone pulls through.
(46 g bowfront).


----------

